# Showstopper of Salmon oil?



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

hi i wanted to know whats the best supplement for their coat to get shiny and less shedding. I went to petco and they had both Showstopper and Salmon oil.... they also had Wild Alaskan Salmon oil which was much cheaper than the salmon oil... isnt it the same thing or should i just got o gnc? thanks and hows showstopper?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ShowStopper 

Ingredients: Ingredients
Human Grade Ingredients: Show GlowTM Beef fat, Stabilized rice bran, Chicken oil, Canola oil, Safflower oil, Stabilized flax, Extra virgin olive oil, MCTs(Medium chain Triglycerides), Evening primrose oil, Borage oil, Odor neutralized menhaden fish oil, Plant-derived DHA, SHOW PROTM cooked chicken, Cooked beef, Cooked whole egg, L-Glutamine, L-Arginine, L-Taurine, L-Carnitine, Show AntioxidantsTM Freeze dried blueberries, Citrus flavinoids, Grape skin extract, FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides), Cruciferous vegetable mix powder, Beta Carotene, Lactobacillus acidophilus casei/latis, Lycopene, Show JointsTM D-Glucosamine hydrocloride, TMG (trimethylgcine), MSM, Chondroitin sulfate, Hyaluronic acid, Show MusclesTM Creatine monohydrate, L-glutamine, K9 Vite FuelTM Vitamins and mineral microencapsulated to ensure higher bioavailability, reduce oxidation loss, negate offensive taste, Natural calcium form whey isolates, Citrate, Potassium chloride, magnesium oxide, Sodium Chloride, Potassium iodide, Choline bitartrate, Vitamin E, Pyridoxine HCL, Thiamin monohydrate, Calcium lactate, Paba, Sodium selenite, 80 plus trace minerals as naturally occurring in colloidal polysilicates, Natural flavorings.

--------------------------

As it has alot of vitamins in it .. it also has a lot of oils that you really do not need to give your dog. I have not used it on mine and I do not see the need for this product. 

As for Salmon Oil really they are all the same 


Nutri-Vet Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil for Dogs
Ingredients: Inactive Ingredients: Rosemary extract. Active Ingredients: Omega-3 fatty acids 32%, docosahexaenoic acid 12%, eicosapentaenoic acid 12%, omega-6 fatty acids 3%, arachidonic acid 1%.

Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil
Ingredients: Salmon oil and rosemary extract

PETCO Salmon Oil for Dogs
Ingredients: Salmon oil, natural mixed tocopherol and rosemary extract.

The one I would give my dogs if I had to choose between these products 
Would actally be Petco Salmon oil 
Salmon oil 
Tocopherol = Vit E 
Rosemary = helps with ailments like digestion and sentitive stomach issues 

I myself purchase 

Fish Oils softgels Ingredients: Fish Oil = Less Pain and Inflammation, Cardiovascular Health, Protection from Stroke and Heart Attack, Better Brain Function and Higher Intelligence, Less Depression and Psychosis, Lower Incidence of Childhood Disorders, Reduction of Breast, Colon and Prostate Cancer

Salmon oil softgels 

All in human Vitamin section instead of paying for liquid that can get expensive or paying for there packaging price just for it to say DOGS


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Before you add anything take a look at the food you are feeding . If it isn't a high quality food, I'd start by switching that first. JMO. Adding omega fatty acids like salmon oil can be helpful too of course.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Extra virgin olive oil from the grocery store.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Extra virgin olive oil from the grocery store.


Really? I didnt know that! I have plenty of that in the kitchen. lol.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> Really? I didnt know that! I have plenty of that in the kitchen. lol.


Olive Oil is very good for you

About 120 calories and 14 grams of fat per tablespoon depending on what quality you get. 
Olive oil is high in healthy monounsaturated fatty acids (MUFAs). MUFAs may help lower cholesterol when you swap them for the saturated fat in your diet (like using olive oil instead of butter). 
Olives are also rich in antioxidants called polyphenols, plant compounds with cancer-fighting properties.

But you want to not over do it or it can cause the runs. Want to give about a 1/2 teaspoon to start and gradually move up to 1 tablespoon. Thats a good amount per day for you and for your dog.

And it is GREAT for the skin and coat


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, and if you give it all the time you'll end up with a chubby dog. LOL! We fell into that trap early on, but Loki's coat looked great! Now when I do olive oil, its maybe 3-4 times a week.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy Salmon oil in large containers (not pills)? I have started making dog cookies, and I put some extra virgin olive oil in, but I was thinking some salmon oil would be better (give a bit of fishy flavor). I have heard people talking about buying salmon oil in a large pump bottle, so thats what I was looking to get.


----------

